# Cable Multiconector Sony Ericsson



## cmontoya (Ago 20, 2011)

Hola amigos...

Desde hace un tiempo tengo un sony ericsson w200 (es viejito pero me sirve) el problema que tengo es que ese celular solo tiene un puerto por hay se conecta todo........cuando lo pongo a carga no puedo utilizar audifonos ...............y viceversa Mi pregunta es:
Hay algun cable o conector que vendan o como se llama ??
Hay alguna forma de hacerlo caseramente  sin que corra peligro el cel??

publico este foro ya que en mi pais colombia no consigo ese cable por ningun lado, entoncen me toca mirar aver como lo puedo hacer

Anexo una imagen que vi en una paguina  para tener una idea..
Gracias!


----------



## KILLER7 (Ago 20, 2011)

No vas a poder hacer lo que querés , al menos lo veo muy duro de conseguir. El pin de carga de esos equipos es delicado, en varias ocaciones me llegaron para flasheo y no pude hasta reparar el pin de carga primero...así cuidado con los inventos caseros.

Si querés cargar y escuchar música simultaneamente; te recomiendo que compres una batería adicional y un cargador universal ( todo aproximadamente cuesta USS 10 )...super barato no? obvio! si es superchino.


----------



## Yago1983 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hola, no se si ya habras resuelto tu duda pero lo que pides si se puede hacer sabiendo el pinout del pin de carga/conexion.

Ahora lo que no te puedo asegurar es si al momento de cargar los pines de audio se dsehabilitan (No lo creo pero no puedo asegurarlo)

Aca te adjunto para que es cada contacto del pin de carga/conexion teniendo en cuenta que tienes el celular con el teclado hacia arriba (Mirando el pin de carga/conexion).








Y aqui la descripcion de para que sirve o que hace cada contacto.

1 - Vbus 
2 - SPRef 
3 - Mic+/AUxinL  
4 - Mic+/AUxinR 
5 - SPL 
6 - SPR 
7 - Video/Strobe 
8 - AID/ACB/VPPFLASH 
9 - GND 
10 - D+/DTMS 
11 - D-/DFMS 
12 - DCIO 



Con estos datos ya puedes hacer las conexiones (Las fichas del sony se consiguen aca en Argentina mas no se en tu pais).


Saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 23, 2011)

Acaen Colombia se consiguen, nada mas hace falta darse un paseo por el centro y comprar uno de esos cargadores genericos para sony ericsson o buscar tambien un cargador original de K790, este trae el sistema dual conection por arriba y hacia el telefono y no vale mas de 8 dolares el original, al tenerlo conectado no se desabilita ninguna funcion del telefono y se puede trabajar normalmente con el.

Saludos.


----------

